
50 Cent's tweets move markets - yan
http://www.businessinsider.com/50-cents-hnhi-tweets-2011-1#
======
nhangen
Wow, read the Tweet and say he misspelled "their."

Why would anyone buy a stock that 50 cent recommends? Wow...maybe I should get
him to promote my app.

